Ask HN: Can anyone refer to growth studies of some tech insurance giants? - wasim_ullah
======
turtle_head
Might be good to get some more information on what exactly you are looking
for.

In the meantime look up videos on Youtube from
[https://www.lemonade.com](https://www.lemonade.com) as they are doing
extremely well in terms of user acquisition, and
[https://www.coveinsurance.co.nz](https://www.coveinsurance.co.nz) from New
Zealand. There are a number of interviews you can find.

------
dredmorbius
Could you clarify your question with examples or themes of interest?

